# FBI Investigating Susan Collins



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2021)

Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign. 










						Feds investigating alleged illegal donations to Collins’ re-election bid
					

An unsealed search warrant application shows the FBI believes $150k was illegally funneled to a pro-Collins super PAC.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2021)

Boy, I hope she's involved!


----------



## HaShev (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize if anyone tried to finance her, it would be a liberal donor.  *L*
She is one of the moles Dems finance to spoil assumed partyline voting.


----------



## Lastamender (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to distract from the audit? The KGB formerly know as the FBI are following their fascist overloads orders. It does not matter if a crimewas comitted they will make something up. Plus, she is a RINO so nobody cares.


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

Was it the RUSSIANS????!!!!!1 

Get Michael Steele on the line immediately!!!!!!!!









						After Years Harassing the President of the United States, Donald Trump, the Fake-News NY Times Finally Admits, the Steele Dossier Was a Lie that "Never Materialized or Has Been Proved False"
					

It’s a great puzzle how the New York Times can still be labeled ‘the newspaper of record’.   The New York Times, after years of pushing the garbage Steele dossier, finally admitted the peepee tape and more “have never materialized or have been proved false.” Some journalists are happy to knock...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...


Highly doubtful - they were running what they thought was a serious contender in that race.  If anyone was financing her it was a Republican because they didn't want her seat going to a Dem.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

*What's happening: *A recently unsealed search warrant application shows the FBI believes a Hawaii defense contractor illegally funneled $150,000 to a pro-Collins super PAC and reimbursed donations to Collins' campaign. *There's no indication that Collins or her team were aware of any of it.*

Where's this mysterious unsealed warrant?

Where's the indicatiion that Susan Collins was involved?

LMAO @ the stupid shit Lefitist are so gullible to fall for.

This is a distraction story from the vote audit with the Left's favorite traitor Susan Collins.


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> *What's happening: *A recently unsealed search warrant application shows the FBI believes a Hawaii defense contractor illegally funneled $150,000 to a pro-Collins super PAC and reimbursed donations to Collins' campaign. *There's no indication that Collins or her team were aware of any of it.*


In other words, another distorted claim.  Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> In other words, another distorted claim.  Thanks for that clarification.


I could be wrong.

Can you prove me wrong?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2021)

The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....

We tried to warn you GOP but you wouldn't listen....you should have had Trump's back now its too late.....you don't even protect your own voters from the democrat judicial enterprise in DC...


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

How is this "Breaking News"?

There is no link to this mysterious "unsealed warrant"

There is no link that Susan Colins or her team was aware of any of this?

*Why am I the only one defending this Leftist bitch?*

This thread belongs under Conspiracy Theories or a Fake News category.


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, another distorted claim.  Thanks for that clarification.
> ...


I am not trying to, I agree with what you said.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I am not trying to, I agree with what you said.


OK ....

Fair enough.

Thank you for your post.


----------



## asaratis (May 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > *What's happening: *A recently unsealed search warrant application shows the FBI believes a Hawaii defense contractor illegally funneled $150,000 to a pro-Collins super PAC and reimbursed donations to Collins' campaign. *There's no indication that Collins or her team were aware of any of it.*
> ...


The distortion was that of the OP.  The thread title does not match the article title.  Now who would thought a liberal would lie?



Hint:  Do not expect much, if anything at all in the way of honesty from Synthaholic .  He emulates his avatar, the lying bitch Ilhan Abdullahi Omar, the anti-American Muslim Squad Leader.  

Birds of a feather lie together.


----------



## itfitzme (May 18, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...



That doesn't follow.  

 The company is a defense contractor.  They would be neither liberal or conservative.  They are simply a Hawwiian based defense contractor interested in Collin's reelection because she supports their company.  Their interest is a contract.

Just as well, businesses will donate to both Democrat and Repub campaigns.  They do so because their interest is specific, seeing that specific legislation that is favorable to their business is enacted.  Their interest is in candidates that have a history of voting for such legislation.  

Their agenda is $. Why would it be otherwise?

Collins has been supportive of this contractor in the past.  Naturally, they would prefer she was reelected. There is nothing in the article that suggests they even told anyone what they were up to.  Why would they need to?

Your point doesn't follow.


----------



## San Souci (May 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Any seat going Dem is a disaster for the Country.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> The distortion was that of the OP.  The thread title does not match the article title.  Now who would thought a liberal would lie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP is a LEFTIST LIAR ......

Say it isn't so!

What clued you in?

Her COMMUNIST Avatar?


----------



## San Souci (May 18, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The distortion was that of the OP.  The thread title does not match the article title.  Now who would thought a liberal would lie?
> ...


Anyone who has a Pic of Omar on their Avatar is a liar. Proven fact.


----------



## HaShev (May 18, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Well in that case with further information the double standard does not follow.
How come Adam Schiff can take campaign money for the very same thing and not get investigated?
Schiff's main donor is a Ukraine arms dealer in his district that got equipment deals with the Ukraine, due to Adams lobbying sudden interest in financing Ukraine arms deals.  Basically our tax dollars went to Adam's campaign which his corruption lead to America being preoccupied with covering up Adam's corruption with the impeachment trial of the very thing Adam and Biden himself did, and the result was our country being to busy to prepare for the pandemic.  Adam's corruption lead to death and that pandemic also lead to the carnage we see today.
So while everyone is focused on Schiff's invisible whistleblower, they forgot to ask why he was being so distracting and dishonest, as in what was his motivation (=smokescreen/deflective tactic)


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Anyone who has a Pic of Omar on their Avatar is a liar. Proven fact.


All normal thinking Americans are aware!!


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 18, 2021)

must be some sort of alternative motive here to go after her.
Political or electoral advantage they see somewhere.
Gotta wonder who's next in GOP/RW  land










						REPORT: FBI Investigating Contributions To Susan Collins Campaign
					

The FBI is reportedly probing a series of donations to a Super PAC associated with Republican Maine Sen. Susan Collins' 2020 re-election campaign.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## asaratis (May 18, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The distortion was that of the OP.  The thread title does not match the article title.  Now who would thought a liberal would lie?
> ...


You're repeating what I said...so we agree.


----------



## bravoactual (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why am I NOT surprised.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 18, 2021)

Of course the Dems are using the Deep State to do their dirty work.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> You're repeating what I said...so we agree.


Yes we do ...

Forgive me if I was vague.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2021)

Why do we need the FBI?


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Why am I NOT surprised.


Because you are an Useful Idiot!!


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why do we need the FBI?


To implement the Left's communsit Agenda of course.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Anyone who has a Pic of Omar on their Avatar is a liar. Proven fact.


Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## asaratis (May 18, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > You're repeating what I said...so we agree.
> ...


No. It must have been my vagueness that caused you to to possibly misinterpret my sarcasm.  Perhaps it would have been more obvious that my question was rhetorical had I left off the question mark.

(To the nearly enlightened readers, a question mark punctuation is not required at the end of a rhetorical question.)


----------



## skye (May 18, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Of course the Dems are using the Deep State to do their dirty work.




FBI = STASI


that's where US is at the moment with these thugs, who stole an Election, at the helm.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 18, 2021)

Had to look into the governor's party.  She's a Dem so of course, they want Collins removed.  They get another Dem senator without paying for or stealing an election.  I have no brief for Collins, she isn't consistent in her voting and is as apt to vote against her party as with it.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Isn't she beautiful?


Like a turd in a punch bowl


----------



## John T. Ford (May 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> No. It must have been my vagueness that caused you to to possibly misinterpret my sarcasm.  Perhaps it would have been more obvious that my question was rhetorical had I left off the question mark.
> 
> (To the nearly enlightened readers, a question mark punctuation is not required at the end of a rhetorical question.)


All good my friend.


----------



## asaratis (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has a Pic of Omar on their Avatar is a liar. Proven fact.
> ...


Looks like a dog turd wrapped in a turban.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 18, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off-topic but I see that on her nameplate it states *Ms. Collins*. Do male participants have *Mr. *on their nameplates?


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The distortion was that of the OP.  The thread title does not match the article title.  Now who would thought a liberal would lie?
> ...


What is *"communist"* about her avatar?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...



The very fact that she is a RINO sends a message.   No one is safe.  This is a war in a very real sense.  Of course they will make something up.  They will plant evidence, they will coerce testimony.   They will get to ANYONE and this proves it.


----------



## Quasar44 (May 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...


The FBI is a terrorist organization that only attacks white conservatives


----------



## asaratis (May 19, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


We still have too many holdovers from the Obama administration/Bitchillary worshipers and their efforts to prove Trump collusion with Russia and get dirt for the sham impeachments.  It will take decades to weed all of the corrupt bastards out of the FBI...and the CIA....and we may not ever get them all.

Many of them have mastered the art of pretending to be honest and pro-America when in reality they favor the Democrat Party and globalism.  They've had a taste of the power, money and immunity from prosecution that comes with being disingenuous and downright deceitful.


----------



## wamose (May 19, 2021)

Every time I see old incumbents and think it's time for them to retire, I remember how defective the younger generation is. If we don't start educating our kids, this country will never make a comeback.


----------



## asaratis (May 19, 2021)

wamose said:


> Every time I see old incumbents and think it's time for them to retire, I remember how defective the younger generation is. If we don't start educating our kids, this country will never make a comeback.


We damn sure can't expect the liberal government school system and the screwed up teachers unions to educate our children.   Liberals dearly love a dumbed-down public.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 19, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> must be some sort of alternative motive here to go after her.
> Political or electoral advantage they see somewhere.
> Gotta wonder who's next in GOP/RW  land
> 
> ...


The Democrats are using the FBI as their secret police just like in banana republics.
Eventually people will be disappearing in the middle of the night and never be seen again.


----------



## citygator (May 19, 2021)

Looks like her support was bought with illegal contributions.  Another example of right wing hypocrisy. No one is tied into the deep state more than conservatives. No one is a bigger fan of big government than conservatives.


----------



## wamose (May 19, 2021)

citygator said:


> Looks like her support was bought with illegal contributions.  Another example of right wing hypocrisy. No one is tied into the deep state more than conservatives. No one is a bigger fan of big government than conservatives.


It really doesn't matter which party. The only people in favor of big government are government employees. 75% of them are a total waste of money. We're getting gypped. And lookee here. Here comes another unnecessary multi million dollar investigation.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 19, 2021)

citygator said:


> Looks like her support was bought with illegal contributions.  Another example of right wing hypocrisy. No one is tied into the deep state more than conservatives. No one is a bigger fan of big government than conservatives.




"Looks like her support was bought with illegal contributions."


So you wouldn't vote for her?


How about this?

*"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China


Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 19, 2021)

Hope she goes.  She's basically a Democrat. I never liked her.  If she is removed that will hurt Democrats far more than republicans.  I think this is happening because a Democrat might quit the Democrat party.


----------



## Moonglow (May 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...


There is no audit this week.


----------



## bravoactual (May 19, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...



As I understand it, a member of the Senate can request a name plate either with Sen...and name or a more Mr./Mrs./Ms.  it depends upon how member wishes to be addressed.


----------



## bravoactual (May 19, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Hope she goes.  She's basically a Democrat. I never liked her.  If she is removed that will hurt Democrats far more than republicans.  I think this is happening because a Democrat might quit the Democrat party.



She is die-hard Con. If she is removed or resigned, the Governor of Maine (Janet Mills) is a Democrat and will appoint a Democrat to fill that seat.


----------



## justinacolmena (May 19, 2021)

No shit! She's passing laws in favor of brutal Antifa thugs.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


That makes sense but it means that insisting on "Ms." tells a lot about her character ... or lack of it.


----------



## danielpalos (May 19, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> 
> We tried to warn you GOP but you wouldn't listen....you should have had Trump's back now its too late.....you don't even protect your own voters from the democrat judicial enterprise in DC...


Republicans seem to make the best Russian tools since y'all don't seem to understand our federal Constitution.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Boy, I hope she's involved!


You are a leftist.


----------



## beautress (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Boy, I hope she's involved.



You want for strange things...


----------



## toobfreak (May 19, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> 
> We tried to warn you GOP but you wouldn't listen....you should have had Trump's back now its too late.....you don't even protect your own voters from the democrat judicial enterprise in DC...






 POST OF THE DAY


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think any real conservs give a crap about that old woman???.................NO

I hope she gets so snared up on in this I'm with you. But you idiots have a .000 batting average after 5 yrs.

But it is still very difficult for me that you are really a dude. What kind of a man would have an avatar like that dumb diaper head??...lolol

Wasn't there anyone there to teach you how to be a man when you were a little whatever you were? instead of a hormonal little freak show here?

2 days without cursing here has been very taxing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 19, 2021)

Clearly a smoke screen until we get everybody back to talking about "insurrection" ignoring attempts to audit the election results.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She stepped out of the traces.  Now the deep state is gunning for her.  That's all that's happening here.


----------



## bravoactual (May 19, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> No shit! She's passing laws in favor of brutal Antifa thugs.



Collins voted 94% of time with The Traitor.









						Collins staffer boasts of Trump endorsement, 94% voting record with president
					

A staffer for Senator Susan Collins told a crowd of GOP voters on Saturday that President Donald Trump and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell would want them to support Maine’s senior senator.  “I can assure you that there’s two people that want you to vote for Senator Collins. One is the Sena




					mainebeacon.com


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't she beautiful?
> ...


She’s gorgeous. You know you want her. AOC, too.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


we know what you like.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


He’s just another moron. There are plenty here. The types who scream SOCIALISM!!!!! but can’t define it.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)




----------



## John T. Ford (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> She’s gorgeous. You know you want her. AOC, too.


It 's not about sex you sick fvck !!!!


----------



## John T. Ford (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> He’s just another moron. There are plenty here. The types who scream SOCIALISM!!!!! *but can’t define it.*


LMAO @ you Fake News parrots ....

Talk radio plays montages of all the Fake News outlets talking points ...

And, sure enough ... we come to these forums and here you Sheeple are parroting those EXACT Fake News talking points verbatim ....

We are ALL laughing at you Useful Idiots and you can't even see it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 19, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope she goes.  She's basically a Democrat. I never liked her.  If she is removed that will hurt Democrats far more than republicans.  I think this is happening because a Democrat might quit the Democrat party.
> ...


Rather have a Democrat out in front of me then behind me, stabbing me in the back


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, I hope she's involved.
> ...


Yes and look at all of the Americans who want Russia/Putin to be involved in election meddling and poisoning. It seems to me to be an American *"passion of hate". *


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


I can't disagree with you on that with all of the times I've heard them claim that Obama is a *"Marxist"*!


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He’s just another moron. There are plenty here. The types who scream SOCIALISM!!!!! *but can’t define it.*
> ...


There's a lot of that going on too.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > She’s gorgeous. You know you want her. AOC, too.
> ...


She's a patriotic American, more conservative than Elise Stefanik,  and she's hot as shit. 

What more do you want?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He’s just another moron. There are plenty here. The types who scream SOCIALISM!!!!! *but can’t define it.*
> ...


Ok tell us how the Democrats are trying to turn the country Socialist.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Who is that woman? Someone, please post a photo!


----------



## San Souci (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


She is an incest from a shithole country. Screwed her own brother.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Ok tell us how the Democrats are trying to turn the country Socialist.


He's wearing *a red tie*, for God's sake! How much more proof do you need that he's a Marxists-Leninist?


----------



## John T. Ford (May 19, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> She's a patriotic American, more conservative than Elise Stefanik,  and she's hot as shit.
> 
> What more do you want?


You are a Leftist POS ..

Nothing this Leftist POS voted for is Conservative ..

You are parroting pure Leftist propaganda ...

All normal thinking Americans understand what Fake News POS propagandist you are...


----------



## John T. Ford (May 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> She is an incest from a shithole country. Screwed her own brother.


Yep ...

This is who the American Left is ....


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> She is an incest from a shithole country. Screwed her own brother.


That's all I need to hear! I gots ta' have her!


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

Ilona Staller (better known as "La Cicciolina") was an Italian porn star who became a politician who would remove her top _for a peek at her bosom_ during parliament meetings.

Retired porn star Ilona Staller launches political party in disgust at Five Star movement


----------



## GLASNOST (May 19, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> You are a Leftist POS ..


*Leftist* POS - *Rightist* POS ... what's the difference? The two-party system of corruption ain't a-gonna do squat for you anyway.


----------



## MeBelle (May 20, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Boy, I hope she's involved!



The link in the OP says it's a PAC for her.
I can start a PAC for anyone.

You shouldn't be so gleeful.

Susan is one of the Dems bffs.


----------



## San Souci (May 20, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > She is an incest from a shithole country. Screwed her own brother.
> ...


Oh,God. That dam bug again. And I fell for it again,


----------



## GLASNOST (May 20, 2021)

San Souci said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


 You must have quick reactions. Not a second to spare. "Smash!" Ooops.


----------



## Care4all (May 20, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> 2 days without cursing here has been very taxing.




2 days?  Ha! ha! ha!

Try doing that here for14 years!!  
That's taxing!


----------



## beautress (May 20, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> 
> We tried to warn you GOP but you wouldn't listen....you should have had Trump's back now its too late.....you don't even protect your own voters from the democrat judicial enterprise in DC...


I did too. But every time I point out Biden's criminal details like takng a billion dollars of taxpayer dollars away from the Ukraine using insider information and his Vice Presidential clout to extort that much in taxpayer federal income taxes from their wallets made him a criminal point man for the DNC deep pockets to push out the slavery to the state communism dictates any democrat here calls me a liar. They can't handle the truth so they reject it for your share of the criminal assets in hard cash set aside for dupes to refute our case based on disdain for paying friendly professors who teach treachery to our children for the big bucks and international leftist prizes to the ones that most successfully convince our children to break every suggestion for upright living in the bible and engaging in every taboo behavior the Good Book says will bring human beings down. That  tearing up of the family unit is all we can do to see our children blaming innocent parents for their outcome. Some of the best leftist false profits tell them religion is bad because one televangelist had a love affair that cuckolded his wife and children and yet defended a President who screwed hundreds of pussies and denied it with a wink and a grin to stupidos who were actually a little wishful it was them who got lucky and never had to spend a moment behind bars for biting someone he compromised and told her to "Put some ice on it." That is scurrilous beyond words.


----------



## Care4all (May 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> ...


NONE OF THAT IS TRUE...on Biden.

THE truth will set you free.  Please try fact checking the lies you've been told and decided to believe Becky!


----------



## John T. Ford (May 20, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> *Leftist* POS - *Rightist* POS ... what's the difference? The two-party system of corruption ain't a-gonna do squat for you anyway.


It's not a two-party system.

It's a one-party system.  

A good cop, bad cop scenario.

But, you are correct.

It is absolutely corrupt.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 20, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> She's a patriotic American, more conservative than Elise Stefanik,  and she's hot as shit.
> 
> What more do you want?


One cannot be Communist and Patriotic at the same time, dumbass.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 20, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > *Leftist* POS - *Rightist* POS ... what's the difference? The two-party system of corruption ain't a-gonna do squat for you anyway.
> ...


I would have said *one-party system* but I didn't want to upset too many people. .


----------



## John T. Ford (May 20, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> I would have said *one-party system* but I didn't want to upset too many people. .


They are already upset.


----------



## beautress (May 20, 2021)

Care4all said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Apparently you missed the video of Biden bragging about extorting the billion dollars from a leader of the Ukraine and the second video bragging how he got the top cop in the Ukraine fired for daring to ask his son Hunter to list his qualifications for being on the board of.one of Ukraine's richest oil companies named Burisma. Biden bragged on how he used his power as Vice President to get the investigator canned. Both videos were going viral in political circles 2 or 3 years back, and no one ever guessed Biden was using high office to make himself wealthy beyond anyone's wildest imaginations. It is a billion dollar fraud and Biden is now being tracked by savvy investigators who have uncovered 25 other claims from around the foreign aid paid by taxpayers in America.

By his own claims demanding money for not cancelling the entire foreign aid package is beyond the pale for a Vice President. It is a crime called extortion and it made me very upset because it is extortion that should never have happened. An extortionist does not belong in any position of authority. When a party gets a candidate for the role of high office the person should not be into stealing millions upon top of millions from a nation of common people who have taken from their paychecks taxes that should be used for the people of this country and not to make a white collar extortionist wealthy.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 20, 2021)

beautress said:


> ..... the video of *Biden bragging about extorting the billion dollars from a leader of the Ukraine* and the second video bragging how *he got the top cop in the Ukraine fired* for daring to ask his son Hunter to list his qualifications for being on the board of.one of Ukraine's richest oil companies named Burisma.


PLEASE, link those videos. I've got to see that!


----------



## skye (May 20, 2021)

The FBI is corrupt to the core.


----------



## Quasar44 (May 20, 2021)

FBI needs to be destroyed and rebuilt


----------



## GLASNOST (May 20, 2021)

skye said:


> The FBI is corrupt to the core.


Corrupt to the core? Since at least the 1950s. The CIA is not an* intelligence gatherer*. It is a *concoctor of fake intelligence* and destroyer of nations, governments, and democracies on an international scale while the FBI works the same way on a domestic scale.


----------



## skye (May 20, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> FBI needs to be destroyed and rebuilt



Second that.


----------



## beautress (May 21, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > ..... the video of *Biden bragging about extorting the billion dollars from a leader of the Ukraine* and the second video bragging how *he got the top cop in the Ukraine fired* for daring to ask his son Hunter to list his qualifications for being on the board of.one of Ukraine's richest oil companies named Burisma.
> ...


----------



## beautress (May 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Glastnos, I put those videos up 5 or 6 times when they were so viral and I had a computer. I only have a phone now and it can only read not transfer websites, youtube, etc. It is a ritual for Democrats to use their power to make videos and historical accounts disappear. I don't know if you could find them here since once newspapers or other sources get rid of old info to find it. I do not advocate wild goose chases, but you could try a search engine at Newsmax or even Foznews. I haven't been able to use my computer for over a year. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Thanks. FOUND IT:
In essence, he told the Ukraine president, *"Nice country you got here, it would be a shame if something bad should happen to it!"*


----------



## beautress (May 21, 2021)

skye said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > FBI needs to be destroyed and rebuilt
> ...





skye said:


> The FBI is corrupt to the core.
> 
> View attachment 491758





GLASNOST said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


You found the short version.  Thanks for the clue.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 21, 2021)

beautress said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I didn't see a long version but it's just as well. I don't think that I can stand hearing that asshole's voice for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Care4all (May 21, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


*Nope!

He said, nice country you have here, except for your continued corruption and appeasement of your crooks....

get your act together, fire Shokin since he is in bed with the criminals and is not prosecuting them, before the USA continues to fund your military needs.

  Bravo Joe!*


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


She is Minnesota Congresswoman and Somalian Goddess Ilhan Omar.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> 
> We tried to warn you GOP but you wouldn't listen....you should have had Trump's back now its too late.....you don't even protect your own voters from the democrat judicial enterprise in DC...


I agree that the deep state has utterly separated, and almost destroyed the republican's, as well as the nuclear family in which ultimately destroys the next generations of our youth...... However it wasn't done honestly, so believing that Biden and the left actually won the election fair and square, uhhh speaks multitudes to the idiocy that has played out in all of this stuff.

The psychosis of it all, is that one minute the Biden administration is being looked at otherwise as if it just floored the republican's in the elections, but then one thinks wait a dang minute here, if they cheated, then that explains it all right ???

So the republican's need to make sure that the investigations aren't deterred no matter what, and that the truth is gotten to no matter what. It's one minute to midnight, and the clock is ticking. The American people need true leadership, and we need it for the sake of the future of this country.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> She is Minnesota Congresswoman and Somalian Goddess Ilhan Omar.


You forgot she is a Incestual, Racist, Antisemitic, Communist, POS as well.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


This is a lie that the unhinged fringe try to circulate because she's African, Black, and a woman, with some degree of power in the United States Congress.

Simple racism, sexism, and Islamophobia.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2021)

T


John T. Ford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > She's a patriotic American, more conservative than Elise Stefanik,  and she's hot as shit.
> ...


Take it up with Club For Growth, wingnut.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> T
> Take it up with Club For Growth, wingnut.


Racist are inherently evil.

One cannot deny this woman is racist simply by her policies.

Why do you worship evil people?


----------



## Dragonlady (May 21, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...



“Liberal defence contractors”.  Boy I’ll bet there’s a shit ton of those guys. Yeah let’s vote for the people who never start wars. That’ll work well for our bottom line.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 21, 2021)

HaShev said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...




Collins received illegal donations from an AMERICAN defence contractor competing for government contacts. It is a conflict of interest and illegal for him to donate to candidates for either party. 

The donations you allege never happened and you’re lying. You’ve tried this shit before and were told the same thing. American politicians cannot receive financial assistance or any other assistance from foreign nationals or foreign governments. 

That’s why Russian interference was investigated and why Trump was impeached for extorting help from the Ukraine.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 21, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI is the police arm of the democrat party...so I'm not surprised that she is under investigation....there will be more republicans that will hear from the FBI...that's what the FBI does now...investigate republicans...this is good old 3rd world banana republic socialist political retribution....at its best....
> ...


Great points....


----------



## Papageorgio (May 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Boy, I hope she's involved!


Party over Country assholes such as yourself would be happy, thanks for confirming you hate America.


----------



## HaShev (May 21, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...


DONATIONS TO CAMPAIGNS ARE PUBLIC SEARCHABLE INFO LAZY PERSON:
do your research and stop saying things that are publically recorded never happened just because your news source hid it from you for political reasons. 








						Wayne Dupree
					

Wayne Dupree political stories




					www.waynedupree.com
				









						Senate questions that must be asked of Adam Schiff
					

Besides the Capt Obvious questions about leading the witnesses and the informant testimony in general, the Senators if they get the chance need to ask Adam Schiff the following questions:  ONE OF YOUR POLITICAL DONORS is the founder CEO of Worldwide Aeros Corp. Worldwide Aeros Corp is an...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



*note; by leaving the whole thread it proves you lie when you say this has been debunked, the act of calling it bull is not an intellectually honest refutation.  When you have no sources and no drive to research the facts that makes your argument disingenuous.  Using 1 word blurb ad hominem responses is called trolling.
It has no merit/no validation and in conjunction with other flame posts, makes one's arguments without credentials and substance an admission of defeat.


Pelosis son ukraine corruption
VIDEO: Paul Pelosi Jr. Ukraine Scandal Gets Worse For Nancy - National File/


----------



## GLASNOST (May 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. FOUND IT:
> ...


Utter American bullshit propaganda. The US doesn't _"fund military *needs*"._ It creates wars whereby Washington fabricates a toehold into a country in order to exploit it. The US is doing the same thing to the Ukraine as it did to Iran.


----------



## shimon (May 21, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


That is a very interesting video/article on Paul Pelosi the son of Nancy Of course this is conjecture on my part but I wonder what else hasn’t yet come to light about her son and the sons of Kerry, Biden and others that we do not know about or have been swept under the rug


----------



## GLASNOST (May 21, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Who is that woman? Someone, please post a photo!
> ...


Oh, that one. Now I understand why there is so much flack against her in this thread.


----------



## San Souci (May 22, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Does anyone else ask you about that BUG? I think it is funny.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 22, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Does anyone else ask you about that BUG? I think it is funny.


Yes. Several people have complained about it. One guy blocked me because of it. But one person on this forum likes it so much that he copied it and is using it as his signature on another forum.


----------



## candycorn (May 22, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard to believe that the campaign had "no knowledge" of a $150,000 campaign donation; especially one that came from the " Society for Young Women Scientists and Engineers".  It probably should have raised some red flags when a society that nobody has ever heard of is contributing over $100K.


----------



## GLASNOST (May 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...


_"*Hard* to believe"_? I'm thinking *IMPOSSIBLE* to believe.


----------



## candycorn (May 22, 2021)

GLASNOST said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Well, if you get a $150,000 donation from the National Corn Growers Association (founded in 1957)...that is one thing.  the "society for young women scientists and engineers" slinging that sort of cheddar...that should have raised an eyebrow or two.  The second hit when you google them is about the lawsuit against them...




The website itself for the organization has nothing dated pre-2019.  That it was making donations 5 weeks after incorporating...yikes.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 22, 2021)

Is Maine a big corn growing state?


----------



## beautress (May 22, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> T
> 
> 
> John T. Ford said:
> ...


In this and other countries, marrying one's brother leads one to commit incest. Most societies have medical people find birth defects and other anomalies in babies made through incest and even stillbirth. ILhan married her brother. No respect for laws should make one most leery of electing the offender to high office. The woman criticizes leaders constantly and lathers Hitlarian diatribes against people of Jewish heritage. Her party has not disciplined their own ranks in many a year. That's why they need to assess racial prejudice and legally disrespectful people and remove or replace serial offenders of shucking the law and the spirit of the law according to the Constitution which everyone in public office must be held accountable for serious breaches of our nation's laws and breaking their oaths of office not to mention their bad example to this nation's children.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 22, 2021)

beautress said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


Back up your slanderous bullshit.


----------



## John T. Ford (May 22, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Back up your slanderous bullshit.


All normal thinking Americans know the truth about this evil person.

They also know the Fake News MSM is desperately trying to cover for the Racist, incestuous, Leftist POS !!!

Why do you worship evil people?


----------



## justoffal (May 22, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Something is amiss with her 2020 campaign.
> ...


Beat me to it


----------



## candycorn (May 23, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Is Maine a big corn growing state?


C'mon man...that was just an example.

If the $150K came from the Audubon Society or some environmental group that was a well known PAC...no problem.  

Happy?


----------

